# قصائد البابا شنودة



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2006)

قصائد البابا شنودة​
*انا فى البيداء وحدى*
​
 *انت لم تنصت *
​​*اغلق الباب وحاجج
*​​ 
*تائة فى غربة(يا صديقى لست ادرى)*
​ ​ 
*كيف انسى**
*​ ​ 
*غريب عشت فى الدنيا*
​ ​ 
*هذة الكرمة*
​ ​ 
*ايها النجم
*​ ​ 
*هوذا الثوب خذية*
​ ​ 
*كم قسا الظلم عليك
*​ ​ 
*قصيدة من تكون
*​ ​ 
*قصيدة ابطال
*​ ​ 
*قلبى الخفاق
*​ ​
منقوووووووول​


----------



## †gomana† (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله مجموعة هايلة جدا جدا *
*ميرسيه جدا ع محبتك وتعبك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## الشاروني (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا عضو جديد ووجدت منتداكم بالصدفه وفرحت به كثيرا*


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسى يا جومانا على محبتك


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بيك فى منتدانا


----------



## ateffarag (11 سبتمبر 2006)

هوذا الثوب خذيه     من صفحة لا تعمل عندى
نفسى انزلها  لو حد عنده مصدر ثانى يتكرم ويرسله
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط شغال دوس كليك يمين وsave target as


----------



## mark (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا على هذا الجهد والرب يعوضك..


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## shams_el_ber (22 نوفمبر 2006)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرسى على مشاركتك


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا جورج*

*بس الروابط مش راضية تشتغل معايا*

*مش عارف ليه مع اني جربت اغلب الطرق في التحميل*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش انت جيت متاخر شويه 
اللينكات بتاعت الموقع كوبتك نت  مش شغاله 
والموقع fleh مش شغال هو كمان لمن الباقى شغال شوف انى قصيدة عايزها وانا ارفعهالك


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يخلي قداسته لينا​*


----------



## DrAndrewrfm (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thanx  ...بس ياريت قصيدة    يا الهى أعمق الحب


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## لحن الحياة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت لو فى اخر قصيده كتبها البابا
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## princess samir (12 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## مرمووره (10 يناير 2011)

اسفه بس اغلبهم مش شغال


----------



## princess samir (5 فبراير 2011)

ليه مش شغالين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*تم تعديل جميع اللينكات
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رااااااااائع يا جو
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

